# when do I stop adding wood



## raistlin (Jul 28, 2013)

Im at the half way point of a 8 1/2 pound butt I think.  Smoking at 225. 6hrs in 













20130728_142450.jpg



__ raistlin
__ Jul 28, 2013





and an internal temp of 159. Im using apple chips.  Should I stop adding chips. I heard rule of thumb is stop at half way point.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 28, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

It is all a mater of taste. some do a few hours some the whole time. I add smoke the whole

time myself.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## raistlin (Jul 28, 2013)

I also have been readinfg to wrap it in tin foil near the end.  At what internal temp should I do this


----------



## themule69 (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't wrap untill I remove it. I smoke till IT of 200°-205°

David


----------



## raistlin (Jul 28, 2013)

How long do you let it sit in foil


----------



## themule69 (Jul 28, 2013)

any where from 1 hour to 4 or 5 hours. Depends on when your going to serve.Wrap a few towels around it and place in a ice chest

If you want a harder bark don't wrap in foil. Cover with a towel. It will have to be served in about an hour if toweled

David


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 28, 2013)

I add wood in the beginning and don't add more. I am a less is more kinda guy when it comes to smoke wood. I also don't wrap a butt during the cook or after. I believe foil ruins the bark. When done, I let it rest ~30 minutes and pull it by [gloved] hand.


----------



## raastros2 (Jul 28, 2013)

i always stop somewhere about half way and never wrap any of my meat but the ribs


----------



## seenred (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm a smoke it the whole way man myself...unless I am foiling, which I sometimes do.  If you choose to foil, do it when the butt reaches an internal temp of around 165*.

Red


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 29, 2013)

It depends on the flavor profile you are looking for and that would be determined by the time and density of your smoke.  Keep good notes on what and how you do it.  Experience will be your best teacher.

Tom


----------



## tonybel (Jul 29, 2013)

You can stop there...


----------

